# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Hemroid cream

## BIGPHIL

any one usin it to tighten the skin round the abs, obliques??? wats the best method of use??

----------


## JJs1712

I tried it the othe night, only did it one night but could see the affects. My skin held tighter untill mid-day. I am going to do it again Wend and Thur night.

----------


## BITTAPART2

is any kind ok to use? or is there a specific kind that tightens it up?

----------


## Ashop

> is any kind ok to use? or is there a specific kind that tightens it up?


Preperation-H

----------


## spywizard

*shakes head and leaves thread

----------


## Fordfan01

> Preperation-H


Preperation A through G have failed...so we will call this PREPERATION H......might as well just call it operation ass cream. Haha sorry had to do it

----------


## BITTAPART2

Lmfao!!!!!

----------

